# bearded dragon gone dark



## zippy1983 (Feb 27, 2011)

hi all,dont want to be doing peoples heads in by asking loads of questions :lol2:

i came home 2nite after going out with the lads,my misses had turned ladys uv light off,wen i came in i turned the lounge light on and checked on her and she was really dark ?????? is this normal


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i think that sometimes their colours can change because of the breeding season or something like that, and mine changes the shade of her colours a fair bit, she's normally brighter and with bolder patterns when she seems happy, its probably nothing harmful


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

They go darker when they cool down, so yes as the heat had been turned off for the night, it is perfectly normal and expected for your beardie to be darker 


Jenny


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Agree with Jenny.


----------



## zippy1983 (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks for the replys,


----------

